# neuer Teich für Eglis (Flußbarsche)



## bossi03 (26. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zussamen 

Ich habe vor in meinen Garten einen Teich anzulegen, in dem ich Flussbarsche (Egli) halten möchte. Da ich aber keinerlei erfahrung habe bitte ich euch um eure hilfe zu folgenden Fragen:

Wie Lang, Breit und Tief muss der Teich sein um die Fische das ganze Jahr über drin zu lassen ?

Wie gross muss die Gruppe sein ?

Kann man Sie mit anderen Fischen z.b __ Karausche, Bachfelche oder __ Brachsen vergeselschaften?

braucht man für den Teich Technik oder kann man Ihn  wie ein Biotob Betreiben?

Wie oft muss man ihn im Jahr Reinigen?

vielen dank für die Bantwortung der vielen Fragen

lg Bossi03


----------



## Findling (27. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Bossi03 (seltsamer VornameD),

zunächst einmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum.

An deine Fragestellung scheint sich keiner so recht ranzutrauen, deshalb mache ich jetzt mal den Anfang.




Frage 1: Wie Lang, Breit und Tief muss der Teich sein um die Fische das ganze Jahr über drin zu lassen ?

Diese Frage ist pauschal nicht zu beantworten. Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Teich in dem Fische ganzjährig gehalten werden mindestens eine Wassertiefe von ca. 1 m an der tiefsten Stelle haben. Zu den anderen Maßen (Länge und Breite) wage ich keine Aussage, da das stark von der Menge bzw. der Größe der Fische abhängig ist. 

Frage 2: Wie gross muss die Gruppe sein ?

Diese Frage ist ebenfalls sehr schwierig bis gar nicht zu beantworten, da es auch hier wieder auf die Größe der einzelnen Fische und vor allem die Teichgröße ankommt.

Frage 3: Kann man Sie mit anderen Fischen z.b __ Karausche, Bachfelche oder __ Brachsen vergeselschaften?

Theoretisch keim Problem. In der Praxis ist es eine Frage der Größe. Wenn die „Begleitfische“ im Verhältnis zur Größe der Flussbarsche groß genug sind, dann sind es „Gesellschafter“, wenn sie zu klein sind dann sind sie Futter! Also: Erwachsene Begleitfische bei kleinen Barschen funktioniert – junge Begleitfische bei mittelgroßen bis ausgewachsenen Barschen funktioniert nicht.

Frage 4: braucht man für den Teich Technik oder kann man Ihn wie ein Biotob Betreiben?

Das kommt darauf an, was du von deinem Teich erwartest. Wenn er groß genug ist, kann man ihn theoretisch wie ein Biotop betreiben. Praktisch könnte es bei dem von dir angestrebten Mischbesatz zu einem Futter-Problem kommen. Willst du überhaupt füttern – wenn ja was?

Frage 5: Wie oft muss man ihn im Jahr Reinigen?

Wie reinigen? Was verstehst du darunter? Ich habe meinen Goldfischteich noch nie „gereinigt“! Ich entferne abgestorbenes Pflanzenmaterial – das ist alles. 

Zum Schluß noch eine Frage von mir: Soll es sich bei deinem Vorhaben um einen relativ außergewöhnlich  besetzten Gartenteich oder um einen Nutzteich handeln? Sprich soll dein Besatz (vor allem die __ Barsche) als Zierfische gehalten oder später einer Nutzung als Speisefisch zugeführt werden? Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, bekommst du ggf. eher die benötigten Informationen in kommerziellen Fischzuchtbetrieben. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## goldfisch (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich für Eglis (Flußbarsche)*

Hallo Bossi03,

ich vermute das man Coregonen ( Bachfelche?) nicht im Teich halten kann. Ich kenne nur __ Planktonfresser die unterhalb 10m Wassertiefe leben. Zur Zeit diese werden bei uns in gefluteten Tagebauen angesiedelt. Die anderen Fische sollten mindestens so groß wie die __ Barsche sein.

Wir hatten früher auch immer mal Barsche im Teich. Irgendwann haben wir sie dann immer wieder weitergeben. Sie fressen viel zu viel und wachsen entsprechend.

An der Technik solltest Du nicht sparen. Die Barsche benötigen kühles sauerstoffreiches Wasser. 

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Janski (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich für Eglis (Flußbarsche)*

Hallo Bossi 03

ich hab mir auch einmal einen __ Flußbarsch im teich gehalten(4x4m)
also prinzipiell kannst du ihn auch mit Friedfischen zusammenhalten so lange diese nicht zu klein sind ich empfehle dir hochrückige Fische, die kriegt der auch nicht aufgefressen wenn sie noch etwas zu klein sind.
Erwähnen muss ich aber auch noch, dass sie nicht klein bleiben ich habe beim Angeln schon einen 45cm langen Flußbarsch gefangen.
Aber keine Angst bis der so groß ist braucht das 15-20 Jahre, da Flußbarsche extrem langsam wachsen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Janski


----------



## bossi03 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich für Eglis (Flußbarsche)*

Vielen dank für die beantwortung meiner vielen fragen
und sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde war übers lange wochenende weg
das mit dem reinigen ist so ich habe mal gelesen das man einen Teich ca. jedes jahr leerpumpen und reinigen sollte aber da bin ich froh das ich das nicht tun muss
nein also das mit den speisefischen würde ich nicht übers herz bringen
sie werden schon als zierfische gehalten.
also wenn ich jetzt z.b 10 eglis und 10 __ brachsen halten möchte wie gross müsste dan ca der teich von der volume her sein weiss das jemand??
also ich kann mich nur wieder im voraus für die beantwortung meiner fragen danken
lg fabio soviel zum Vornamen


----------



## bossi03 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich für Eglis (Flußbarsche)*

ach das mit dem Füttern hab ich vergessen 
em ich dachte an granulat ????
lg fabio


----------



## Janski (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich für Eglis (Flußbarsche)*

Also bossi03
Weil __ Brachsen bis 10kg schwer werden können und die __ Barsche wenn sie groß sind eigene reviere bilden, denke ich mal mindestens 40m³.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Janski


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich für Eglis (Flußbarsche)*

Hi Fabio,

also __ Flußbarsch mit Kunstfutter füttern klappt nicht, die fressen nur Lebendfutter

der Abramis brama (__ Brassen, __ Blei, Brachse) ist nicht gut für Gartenteiche geeignet. Einmal brauchen sie ziemlich tiefe Teiche da sich Brassen tagüber gerne in der ruhigen dunklen Tiefenzone aufhalten, der Boden sollte eine sehr dicke Schlammschicht aufweisen (sie wühlen noch lieber als Karpfen im Schlamm, um sich mit Zuckmücken/Tubifex vollzustopfen) und sie sind sehr anfällig wenn es zu Schleimhautverletzungen kommt (fangen danach extrem leicht an zu "schimmeln" (Transport))

Da gibt es wesentlich besser geeignete Fische wie, __ Rotauge, __ Rotfeder, __ Döbel, __ Schleie

MfG Frank


----------



## stu_fishing (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich für Eglis (Flußbarsche)*

Es gibt aber inzwischen schon Kreislaufanlagen die sich auf die Produktion von Barschen mit Granulatfutter spezialisiert haben (vor allem in der Schweiz- ich glaube unter anderem im Tropenhaus Frutigen). Auch __ Zander lassen sich in der Aquakultur schon so füttern. Allerdings werden diese Fische schon ab dem Larvenstadium auf Kunstfutter trainiert. Aber wenn man nicht gerade dort Fische bezieht sind __ Barsche nicht an Kunstfutter zu gewöhnen.

Aber in einem Teich der groß genug ist kann man eine kleine Gruppe durchaus halten. Neben diversen Invertebraten sollte man vielleicht mit vermehrungsfreudigen Kleinfischen (__ Moderlieschen, Rotfedern) eine Nahrungsgrundlage schaffen.

MFG Thomas


----------



## bossi03 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich für Eglis (Flußbarsche)*

vielen dank für euere antworten
nun ich glaube ich wende mich von den __ brachsen ab und bleibe doch bei den Flussbarschen (eglis) 
aber die Rotfesern weden so beschrieben als wären sie ein guter geselschaftsfisch für die eglis?
weil die __ schleie ja auch viel schlam und tiefen gewässer braucht ist sie wohl nicht so geeignet oder???

freundliche Grüsse fabio


----------



## llmeyerll (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: neuer Teich für Eglis (Flußbarsche)*

Flussbarsche sind allgemein sehr schwierig...

wenn sie sich stark vermehren verbuttet auch ein kleiner Teich sehr schnell d.h du hast viele kleine Fische die nicht mehr weiter wachsen. Dazu kommt noch dass sich die Fische gerne gegenseitig auffressen... ein 20cm __ Barsch schreckt auch nicht davon ab einen Fisch der genauso groß ist zu fressen....oft stirbt der Barsch selbst dabei. Die können das Maul einfach nicht voll genug bekommen.
Würd dir eine Haltung nicht empfehlen aber vll kommst du ja doch gut zurrecht. Gerade da schön gefärbte Flussbarsche sicher zu den schönsten einheimischen Fischen gehören.


----------

